# Good canned foods?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been mixing canned food and fresh home made stuff with the dogs food lately. They really seem to enjoy it. I had been using Halo Spot's stew, until I ran out of that, and I can only get it an hour away. Anyway, I have since found Nutro Natural Choice Adult Large breed.. chicken and rice.. at Fleet Farm here.. they don't have regular adult for some reason. Anyway, I've been mixing that with their food now and they LOVE it. It's the best canned food I can find around here. Otherwise it's Purina/Iams/Ceasar type stuff.. oh that that awful 'Sprout' brand.. I'm not completely sold on Nutro food though since I know they had some recalls and don't get all of their ingredients from the USA. The cans of Nutro cost $1.20 for a regular sized can. Not ban imo. Anyway, what canned foods do you guys use and like? Do you have anywhere you can get it online that doesn't charge an absurd amount in shipping?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I personally feed Cadence EVO canned mixed in with his kibble. It's about $1.80 per can here, but I'm guessing that it's cheaper in the US. You may be able to get it for $1.50 or so. I love it, though. The meat is VERY compactly packed inside the can, not watery at all. I usually even add some warm water in to water it down a bit. I've used Before Grain and Blue Wilderness canned also. Blue was good, but Before Grain was horrible. The entire can was like 50% water, I think. The salmon flavour was the worst. The contents looked like melted ice cream instead of ground meat. If you're looking for something that has grain in it, the regular Blue line is good as well. I've also heard really good things about Wellness canned, so you may want to check that out.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

If making long drives are an issue, you can consider merrick canned foods. I believe the website is merrickpetcare.com. Just to be safe, you can just google for Merrick pet foods. Their canned food are high rated on dogfoodanalysis.com, and looking at their ingredients list, I'd feel pretty safe/confident feeding the dogs. AND IT LOOKS GOOD!
The best part is that they'll deliver it for free as long as u purchase above $25, which is really easy. So no more hassle driving here and there. Prices are very fair compared to other premium brands as well.

No offense, but I think nutro is a pretty bad brand. They have a premium line however that I think is not bad.

other canned foods that i'll recommend are trippet, ziwipeak, wellness, organix, solid gold. 
If money isn't an issue, ziwipeak would be at the top of my list, but each large can goes for bout $3, compared to other brands which charge bout $2 for a large can.
If you don't wanna overspend, I'd say go with wellness or solid gold or organix. There are definitely a lot other good brands too, but I haven't tried them yet personally so I wouldn't know.

Also, trippet is more of a food topper than a stand-alone meal. I feed it once in a while because I've been told its really healthy for the dogs. I pretty much rotate around different canned foods and mix it in with the kibbles.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

These are some good canned food brands:

Evangers
Merrick
Wellness
Innova
Nature's Variety


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Price wise making your own makes sense. Granted the only canned dog food I have ever bought was green tripe but it was over $2 a 13 ounce can. Stew up some chicken and veggies, freeze in daily amounts and it is better quality than most all dog foods and cheaper too. I am not going to make my own cooked green tripe though!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

You would be surprised how many so called "decent" dog foods use meat by products in their canned foods. I think as long as the ingredients are ok (same as with kibble) its a good food. I have given Dogswell, Wellness, Blue, Instinct, Solid Gold, and some other brands that I can't remembr the names because I had never heard of them, but their ingredients were fine. 

My small dog turns his nose up at all the good ones and prefers brands like Ceasars. He only gets those in moderation though, because I consider them "junk" food. I don't think thats a horrible thing to do though, as long as its in moderation.

I will have to look at the canned stuff I have at work (If I have time). 

Just check those ingredients and understand that canned is a lot of water that you are paying for.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Chocolate's absolute fave is the Wellness CORE ocean canned food. And he also enjoys their Wellness 95% beef. I don't feed canned often though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Authority (Petsmart store brand) canned food is touted on the cat sites as being of decent quality and affordable....I've never checked out their canned dog food though.

We used to feed Willow Nutro canned food.....I think it was the Natural Choice line. Or MAX. Whichever one we used, it didn't have corn or by-products in it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I mix and match canned foods that I feed, but my dogs go nuts for merricks wingaling. I also have used evangers, wellness, solid gold, natures variety, etc.
My cats love solid golds canned cat food. I can't even remember what it's called, but it's VERY fishy smelling. I'm allergic to fish, so I had to stop feeding it, because the mere smell of it made my throat feel like it was swelling shut


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Blue Buffalo has pretty good canned foods. it is not as good as the other stuff mentioned, and it is more expensive at that! I get it because it is the best thing that I do not have to drive over an hour to get.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucidity, I notice you are from Vancouver, B.C. A really good canned food is Lean Cuts made in Chilliwack. I buy mine at Costco and it is really reasonable, less than $1.00 a can and has really good ingredients in it. No cereals, grains, starches, artificial color or sale added.

It probably is not available in the U.S.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> Blue Buffalo has pretty good canned foods. it is not as good as the other stuff mentioned, and it is more expensive at that! I get it because it is the best thing that I do not have to drive over an hour to get.


Dude didn't like Blue's canned food, but he went ape @*%( over the kibble. Go figure


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Kyllobernese said:


> Lucidity, I notice you are from Vancouver, B.C. A really good canned food is Lean Cuts made in Chilliwack. I buy mine at Costco and it is really reasonable, less than $1.00 a can and has really good ingredients in it. No cereals, grains, starches, artificial color or sale added.
> 
> It probably is not available in the U.S.


Hmm, I haven't heard of that one. I'll look out for it the next time I head to get Cadence's food.. I don't have a costco membership, though, so I probably won't be able to get it from there..


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

im not totally sold on that lean cuts food... the ingredients are.... mmm... a little strange to me. 

lean cuts beef and chicken:
Ingredients:
Meat and meat by-products, chicken, fresh beef liver and kidney, processing water, carrots, onions and vegetable gums. No cereals, grains, starches, preservatives, artificial colour or salt added.


my problem with that- um what is the meat and meat by products were talking about here? i want to know the meat source. 
also i dont like onions being in there. and the vegetable gum- ive never seen that before and i cant find any info of what it REALLY is there for. i would imagine to boost the protein level? but i dont know what vegies theyre using....


----------



## Aussie_Lover (Apr 13, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Dude didn't like Blue's canned food, but he went ape @*%( over the kibble. Go figure


Blue just introduced a bunch of new canned foods. Home style recipes and stews along the lines of Merrick's canned. Things like Chicken Pot Pie, Thanksgiving Feast, Irish Lamb Stew. You may want to check them out. 

Just picked up a few for my own guy. Haven't tried them yet but my friend did. She said her dogs devoured them!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The ingredients in the Lean Cuts I get is:
Fresh Ground Lean Red Beef Roast and Steak Meat, Fresh Beef Liver and Kidney, Carrots, Vegetable gums, Onion Powder, Calcium, Vitamin and Minteral Supplements, Sodium Nitrite and Water sufficient for Processing.
No cereals, grains, starches, Artificial colour or salt added.

Moisture 84.5% Protein 10.4%, Fiber.2%, Ash .9%, Fat 6.3%

They do have several other types with different ingredients.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

anyone have any info on vegetable gums? i have never used a food with that ingredient, and i cant find anything about it online anywhere????


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Googling "vegetable gums" came up with over 600,000 hits. Just thickening agents is all. Makes you think the food is richer than it actually is.

Googling "vegetable gums dog food" [only 51,00 hits] found this explanation from EVO.
http://www.evodog.com/tools/ingredient.asp?alpha=V&id=93


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i have to start using google more lol. thanks for the link. i figured it was to thicken hence the gum part, but i didnt know if there were any other reasons for using it.


----------

